# When will you guys get a Title?



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Rather straight forward.

I don't think you'll get it this year, but rather next or the year after. You'll be in the same position Miami was with Shaq, a loaded team, but it'll take a year or so for everyone to gel. So that's why I'll say next year could be the Nuggets year.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Once you guys get a decent big. Camby only counts for half the season. Martin...well, no need to explain


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I say 2 years max.

Depends on what we do with Boykins and his upcoming contract situation and our big men.


----------



## Seattle2Finals (Nov 1, 2006)

Next year for sure with A.I.,J.R Smith, Melo, Kenyon, and Camby thats a lethal starting five


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

IF Kenyon is back.

It takes a full 18 months to come back, so I wouldn't doubt his coming back after the All-Star break at earliest.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I'd love for AI to get a title, but I don't know about this. I've got some big doubts about him and Melo on the same team. He's never worked well with wing players. It's going to take a pretty big adjustment for both of them.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

this would be a better question after you give this team time to gel.

Dre is not much younger than AI. So these two could be paired together for awhile possibly. Or Melo could have him traded faster than AI can spin his head around.

The deals arent done yet. More will come. If everyone plays nice.... and the pieces fall into place. Denver can contend as soon as the pieces gel. That could be anytime now that the talent is there.

That horrible shooting team is now long gone.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

i think we will get a championship in the next couple of years


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

50% chance this year...100% next year. It will take a little while for Iverson to fit in with the Nuggets, but once he does, we will be impossible to stop.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

darth-horax said:


> IF Kenyon is back.
> 
> It takes a full 18 months to come back, so I wouldn't doubt his coming back after the All-Star break at earliest.


Actually, Kenyon had microfracture surgery on the non-weight bearing portion of his knee this last time. That is a 6 month recovery window, not an 18 month window


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Did anyone see Stephen A. Smith on 'The Vent' last night? :rotf: What an idiot. He's basically saying the Nuggets will do about as well as they would've if the A.I. deal was not made. Iverson + Denver could very well spell WCF and maybe the Finals.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

TheBigDonut said:


> Did anyone see Stephen A. Smith on 'The Vent' last night? :rotf: What an idiot. He's basically saying the Nuggets will do about as well as they would've if the A.I. deal was not made. Iverson + Denver could very well spell WCF and maybe the Finals.


He's probably right. AI and Melo will only hurt each other' games. It sounds great, and they'll be a little better, but there's no finals in the picture here.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Not to be a spoil sport, but you guys still play in the West. There are about 3 or 4 teams I would put above you all. And about 2 that I'd say are right on par. If the Nugs were playing in the East they would have an easier chance of making the finals, but in the West its going to be a dog fight. Funny enough some lucky team will come out of the East and just feast on the scraps left over from the West brawls


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Sliccat said:


> He's probably right. AI and Melo will only hurt each other' games. It sounds great, and they'll be a little better, but there's no finals in the picture here.


God Slic, you just had to bring that Sixers Negativity over here didnt you. I thought I was getting away from that lol.

But Im not gonna say a finals in the picture, but I dont see how you can emphaticly say that its not in the picture. AI and Melo didnt hurt each others game during the Olympic games. AI has never got to play with a guy who can truely score. January 20th we will start to see how well they mesh, but its just as foolish to say they will without a doubt hurt each other as it is to say without a doubt they wont. You cant compare Philly to what will happen here.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Melo's Answer said:


> God Slic, you just had to bring that Sixers Negativity over here didnt you. I thought I was getting away from that lol.
> 
> But Im not gonna say a finals in the picture, but I dont see how you can emphaticly say that its not in the picture. AI and Melo didnt hurt each others game during the Olympic games. AI has never got to play with a guy who can truely score. January 20th we will start to see how well they mesh, but its just as foolish to say they will without a doubt hurt each other as it is to say without a doubt they wont. You cant compare Philly to what will happen here.


Well, I'd absolutely love to see this team go as far as possible. And I'm estatic that he's at least gotten out of Philadelphia. But, I don't see a finals happening. It's just not going to work. Two stars are needed to get to the finals, I belive, but they can't both be wing or both be post players. it just never works that well.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Sliccat said:


> Well, I'd absolutely love to see this team go as far as possible. And I'm estatic that he's at least gotten out of Philadelphia. But, I don't see a finals happening. It's just not going to work. Two stars are needed to get to the finals, I belive, but they can't both be wing or both be post players. it just never works that well.


First time for everything


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Melo's Answer said:


> First time for everything


I hope so, man, I really do. I'd be thrilled.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*I would say 2 or 3 years before you win it, Iverson will take this season to gel with Melo, then next season or season after I would say.*


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

canyoufeeltheheat said:


> *I would say 2 or 3 years before you win it, Iverson will take this season to gel with Melo, then next season or season after I would say.*


The problem with that is that Iverson is also 31 years old. he's been proving me wrong so far, but he really can't stay this good forever. Ideally, Carmelo will take the step back this season, and in the next few, Iverson will let him take more and more of the spotlight, but when that happens, who knows how much better off they are than when they had Andre Miller?


----------

